# Went for a hike yesterday



## Crickett (Oct 4, 2012)

Just some random shots while I was out hiking @ one of my favorite places.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2012)

fall woods sure makes for some nice photos. good pics crickett!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks like a good walk, Crickett.  At least for getting photos.  Those fallen leaves in the shots are wonderful.

Hoss


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

I like!


----------



## jeeplvr18 (Oct 4, 2012)

great pics crickett!


----------



## grandpawrichard (Oct 4, 2012)

Awesome series of photos Crickett! Each and every one of them is superbly composed, focused and exposed! Thank you for sharing them with us!

It looks like you had a totally awesome hike and you took Full Advantage of it!

Dick


----------



## mlbfish (Oct 4, 2012)

Good eye. Awesome captures. I've got to figure out how to do that. I would just get a picture of a leaf or mushroom. Great shot of the surroundings.


----------



## carver (Oct 4, 2012)

Really nice shots Crickett


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 5, 2012)

If these photos don't make you feel good about life and the outdoors, then nothing will.  

I love the way you have captured some of the most "normal" subjects in the woods and are able to make us all stop and look and see just how wonderful nature really is to all of us.

Thanks for sharing these with us.


----------



## pdsniper (Oct 5, 2012)

Its all ways amazeing what a photographers eye see's most non photographers would never notice those things but we do and we make beautiful pictures from things that most of the rest of the world will over look, nice job


----------



## quinn (Oct 5, 2012)

Way cool shots Crickett!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 5, 2012)

Magnificent shots Christy
I'm surprised by that third pic though with the spider webbing!  You know it was around there somewhere!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> If these photos don't make you feel good about life and the outdoors, then nothing will.
> 
> I love the way you have captured some of the most "normal" subjects in the woods and are able to make us all stop and look and see just how wonderful nature really is to all of us.
> 
> Thanks for sharing these with us.



What he said!!!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Oct 5, 2012)

Cool shots Crickett!!


----------



## cre8foru (Oct 7, 2012)

Those are all really nice.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 7, 2012)

Dang good button mushin Cricket.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## cornpile (Oct 9, 2012)

I love the fall,you nailed it with these pics.Just perfect,Crickett


----------

